# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  pytje rreth pc

## siki

Pershendetje gjithve para 1 jave jame regjistruar ne CISCO,dje profa na i dha ni test detyr shtepie, ka mundesi dikush te me ndihmoj 


1. Gjej tri pajisje në shtëpinë tënde, të cilat përdorin kompjuterë. Shëno secilën prej këtyre pajisjeve dhe trego rrolin të cilën kompjuteri e luan në të. ?


2. Sot, kompjuterët i gjejmë në përdorim kudo. Varësisht nga kërkesat ekzitojnë edhe lloje të ndryshëm të kompjuterëve. Mirëpo, pavarësisht qëllimit të përdorimit dhe performancës së tyre, të gjithë kompjuterët në tri pika janë të njëjtë. Shëno cilat janë këto tri pika dhe përshkruaj me pak fjalë secilën nga ato pika.

4. Ekzistojnë tipe të ndryshme të kompjuterëve. Performanca e secilit prej tyre i është përshtatur qëllimit për të cilin ai përdoret. Shëno të gjitha tipet e kompjuterëve që të kujtohen dhe me pak fjalë shkruaj karakteristikat e secilit prej tyre.

5. Cilin sistem numerik e përdorin kompjuterët për të punuar dhe cilat janë dy vlerat e mundshme që ky sistem i përdorë?

6. Me cka matet shpejtësia e rrjetit, me cka matet hapësira e ruatjes së të dhënave, me cka matet shpejtësia procesorit si dhe cka tregon rezulucioni

7. Duke shfrytëzuar web sajtin www.speedtest.net testojeni lidhjen tuaj të internetit. Shikojeni download speed, për ta kuptuar sa e keni shpejtësinë e shkarkimit. Pasi ta keni identifikuar sa e keni shpejtësinë e shkarkimit, llogaritni për sa kohë do të mund ta shkarkoni një video nga interneti e cila përmban 678MB.     une ne shtepi e kam shpejtsin e internetit 5 MB


8. Shpjegoni pse koha e shkarkimit të videos 678MB, të cilën e keni llogaritur në pyetjen 7 është afërsisht e saktë e nuk është plotësisht e saktë?
ju kisha dit per nder shume sepse jame fillestar e nuk po i kuptoj mire ?/????? :i ngrysur:

----------


## white_snake

O siki, per kursin qe po ben, besoj se ke paguar te pakten deri ne 8/900 euro.
Bej pak humultime vete, kur te ngecesh hec e pyet, mos i prit pergjigjet e gateshme se ashtu s'ke pe ret mesuar kurre gje!

----------


## KOD

> Pershendetje gjithve para 1 jave jame regjistruar ne CISCO,dje profa na i dha ni test detyr shtepie, ka mundesi dikush te me ndihmoj 
> 
> 
> 1. Gjej tri pajisje në shtëpinë tënde, të cilat përdorin kompjuterë. Shëno secilën prej këtyre pajisjeve dhe trego rrolin të cilën kompjuteri e luan në të. ?
> 
> 
> 2. Sot, kompjuterët i gjejmë në përdorim kudo. Varësisht nga kërkesat ekzitojnë edhe lloje të ndryshëm të kompjuterëve. Mirëpo, pavarësisht qëllimit të përdorimit dhe performancës së tyre, të gjithë kompjuterët në tri pika janë të njëjtë. Shëno cilat janë këto tri pika dhe përshkruaj me pak fjalë secilën nga ato pika.
> 
> 4. Ekzistojnë tipe të ndryshme të kompjuterëve. Performanca e secilit prej tyre i është përshtatur qëllimit për të cilin ai përdoret. Shëno të gjitha tipet e kompjuterëve që të kujtohen dhe me pak fjalë shkruaj karakteristikat e secilit prej tyre.
> ...


Parimisht duhet te kuptosh qe duke testuar vete fillojn dhe gjerat te behen te kuptueshme . Ta them kete sepse siç tregon koha qe puna eshte pervoja dhe eksperianca jote ne çdo hap te jetes tende por qe pa provuar nuk do kuptosh se si realisht funksionojn gjerat , pra ti mesosh llogjikisht dhe jo permendesh .

Nje ndihme qe mund te te jap un esht fillo te mesosh parametrat e pc qe ke ne dispozicion .

-->run --> dxdiag .

Fillo kupto se si realizohet procesi i networkut . Inkapsulimi  funksiononimi ose ndryshe komunikimi ne network/ rrjet . E gjen ketu ;
http://shqip.albanianwizard.org/?cat=1&paged=3 ,

Duhet te dish cilan jane aparaturat per lidhjet perkatese , duke filluar nga nje lidhje e thjeshte . Te keshilloj te nisesh , nga Kaseta shperndarese e ISP-s (kompania qe te shperndan internet) , kabullin qe perdor (DSL cable) , nqs eshte lidhje ZHONE (dmth DSL + PHONE) ose thjesht lidhje dsl . Sherbimi i Spliterit , thjesht fjala split ne anglisht dhe te behet me i qart funksioni qe ka su aparature . Pastaj kalon tek modemi , nese esht modem i thjesht me nje porte , 2 , 4 porta . Eshte modem-router , modem-router-wireless . zakonisht ky shoqerohet dhe nga nje antene e vogel ngjitur me aparaturen . kupton deri ketu ?

Fillon meson llogjikisht qe secila aparature ka nje funksion perkates dhe pa sherbimin e seciles nuk behet e mundur lidhja  me internet. Me pas n.q.s ke dhe "uri" per te mesuar gjerat , fillon i kupton dhe me shpejt se si funksionojn . Po te me lexosh me vemendje do kuptosh qe kjo lloj ndihme do te sherbej.

----------

